# Rice is nice. Even when expired?



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I found a bag of brown rice in the cupboard. We typically eat basmati so as a result it became lost in the vortex that is our pantry. Upon inspection the bag indicated it had an expiry date that was due 3 months ago. I had no idea that grains go bad. Is this just a requirement of commercial food producers? Also does anyone know if there is a difference between "best before" and "expires on"? My wife is very sceptical about expiry dates especially with bread and dairy. I am more likely to give these items some leeway.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

I have had to throw out food that before the so called "expiry date" because it wasn't stored in a suitable place. I've also eaten food well after when it was stored suitably.

My understanding is that the "best before expiry" is about when it is freshest. 
The "expires on" is more about food safety, though as I say - storage plays a big factor.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/5-things-you-should-know-about-food-expiry-dates-1.1181951



For things like fish, yogurt I'm likely to pay attention to the expiry but have never had any problems with "expired" ones that were a bit over. Butter is the only one I had problems with but that was more about being left outside the fridge for long periods IMO.


For rice, white rice is supposed to be good for two years as it's milled or polished, removing a fair amount of the oil/fat content that can go rancid. Brown is supposed to be six months. If there are no holes in the bag or it was stored in an air tight container then check for signs of discolouration, a rancid or funny smell, or an oily texture. 








Does Rice Go Bad? Shelf Life, Expiration Dates, and More


The shelf life of dry rice varies from white rice to brown rice, but once cooked, all types of rice have the same shelf life. This article explains whether dry and cooked rice goes bad, as well as the dangers of eating expired rice.




www.healthline.com





It sounds like it should be fine but I'd cook up a small amount to check.



Cheers


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Eclectic21 said:


> I'd cook up a small amount to check.


Agreed. Uncooked dry rice will stay safe to eat indefinitely, but over time the lipid portion of the rice will oxidize, affecting the flavour and to some extent the nutritional value. Three months should be no problem whatsover. Even 3 years could be borderline. Three decades would definitely change its flavour quite noticeably. Best bet is to cook some up, see if the flavour is alright and then use it or feed it to wildlife as appropriate.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

gardner said:


> Agreed. Uncooked dry rice will stay safe to eat indefinitely, but over time the lipid portion of the rice will oxidize, affecting the flavour and to some extent the nutritional value. Three months should be no problem whatsover. Even 3 years could be borderline. Three decades would definitely change its flavour quite noticeably. Best bet is to cook some up, see if the flavour is alright and then use it or feed it to wildlife as appropriate.


... I think you can use the "smell" test on brown rice to determine it's still good to eat or not. If it smells rancid which is a common occurrence with "brown" rice, then it goes to the garbage. I think 3 months should okay but definitely NOT 3 decades as you stated. However, I wouldn't feed that rice (even no rancid) to wildlife in the city. You'll only attract vermins if not home-coming pigeons (lol) to yours and around yours place.

[White rice keeps alot longer - a couple years after its expiry date than brown rice for sure.]

If you really don't want to "waste (aka throw) away" that rice, you could use that for bean bags (airtight) or in my case, as door draft stoppers. Requires abit of work there - like sewing though.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

While I lead a life of privilege, often eating with utensils, this wasn't always so. I was a bachelor for many years and I grew up in a small house with three brothers.

We ate anything that wasn't moving under it's own power. Milk smells off? Use it in pancakes. Bread mouldy? Cut that part out. Cheese mouldy? That's a good sign.

Yeah, we would scrape the char off burnt toast but it still tasted horrible. We ate it but burnt toast is crap.

Oh, yeah,... the point... considering I did it wrong, as a rule, for the first 30 years of my life, I do not recall getting sick a single time from eating questionable food.  I don't recommend eating bad food, I just don't think it is an existential threat.

As long as the rice is not sprouting, I would eat it. Sprouting rice hardens up and is not as good. Yes, I've eaten it.

Please let us know what you decide, LC. If you chose eat it, I'd like to read if it still tasted good.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks all for confirming my thoughts on this item. I will report back here. I also considered planting it in the back yard and leaving the sprinkler on on it for the next 6 months. 

I will also pitch the bean bag idea/door stopper concept.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Make sure you have flood insurance before you keep the sprinkler on for "6" months.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rice does go rancid after too long in the cupboard, I can attest to this. As long as it smells OK it's fine to use, but you can smell if it's gone rancid.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Spudd said:


> Rice does go rancid after too long in the cupboard, I can attest to this. As long as it smells OK it's fine to use, but you can smell if it's gone rancid.


Good point and this touches on an important rule of thumb.

Expired food is generally fine but always rely on your sense of taste and smell. If something tastes or smells off, then it's no good.

But rice that's 3 months old, I'm sure it's OK if you've been storing it in a reasonable way. I'd get a bit more anxious with rice that's 1 year past expiry date or stored improperly.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We bought an 8KG bag of Kirkland brand jasmine rice at Costco. It lasted for about 18 months. Kept is stored in a sealed bag. No problem whatsoever.

We bought another 8KG bag of the same from Costco in 9/21. 

Just looked at the bag and it reads packaged 08/21 with an expiry/best before date of 08/23 Two year shelf minimum shelf life assuming it is stored properly.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Rice should be stored in a cool place in preferably airtight container. I would use rice if stored like that, for 1 yr. or so, past expiry.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I found a bag of brown rice in the cupboard. We typically eat basmati so as a result it became lost in the vortex that is our pantry. Upon inspection the bag indicated it had an expiry date that was due 3 months ago. I had no idea that grains go bad. Is this just a requirement of commercial food producers? Also does anyone know if there is a difference between "best before" and "expires on"? My wife is very sceptical about expiry dates especially with bread and dairy. I am more likely to give these items some leeway.


Very few things have 'expiry dates' - formula, baby food, where legally they cannot sold or even given away from the food bank. "Best before' is about freshness, taste and quality. Food banks will take things up to two years after 'best before' for pantry items, they toss all expired items (very specific ones). Of course dairy and frozen are different rules. 

In terms of grains, they in fact can be used much longer than 2 years after. Some countries have 'aged' grains if stored in a cool dry place. I have literally eaten rice that is over 10 years old. It was great and absorbs and cooks beautifullay, but you need to add more water. 

In our house because I buy so much in bulk, we do have a few 'misses'. If the item has any liquid in it, you are looking at closer to the 2 years after. Acidic items, can be shorter. Anything that has a weird smell or discoloration, should not be eaten. Same with anything has oils (even naturally ocurring) because they will go rancid. Grains or anything complete dry will last for a long time. I found box of kd the other day from almost 10 years ago, we tested it, it was fine, but much harder. 

Your bag of rice is totally fine.


----------



## Saveching (Sep 18, 2021)

your good with old rice, just make sure you fully cook it to avoid botulism.
one thing you can't do with old rice is donate it to the needy.


----------

